
Valve releases alpha of censored Steam client for China - pippy360
https://reclaimthenet.org/steam-chinese-market-alpha/
======
oregontechninja
I'm more ok with this than google launching a sensored search engine. I see
games as a platform for communication and creativity. As seen with animal
crossing, people will use every means to communicate.

